# This Dog Had Been Abused And Was Scared Of Everyone – Until She Met Her 11-Month-Old



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Enjoy (you have to click "next" down underneath to see all the wonderful photos)


This Dog Had Been Abused And Was Scared Of Everyone ? Until She Met Her 11-Month-Old Cuddle Buddy - Page 16 of 20


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Awww, how adorably sweet! I love this! It's wonderful when parents introduce their young children to pets. It helps for a very loving relationship for many years to come. ❤


----------

